# Received bill after 6 months: need to pay outstanding amount



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I received an email from our child care provider that there is an bill outstanding from last year. They want us to pay the outstanding balance within 14 days. I can pay this but I'm just ticked of that they have a shitty organized childcare center (and this is a large Canadian company) and I never received a bill. I just paid about $400 every month hoping that would cover the cost. However like I said: I never received a bill and I was so fed up with them that I just stopped paying. I'm just wondering: do they need to send out a bill (as a form of proof) for me to make a payment. Is there a way to avoid paying them at all or is that stupid in regards to credit history?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I would ignore the 14-day demand. If you're so inclined, let them know that you will be paying, but that it may take you some time to get them the payment for the amount that they neglected to bill you for six months. I would doubt that they would take action to collect sooner. I would love to see them in court over that one.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I always find this attitude funny...you received service, there was nothing wrong with it, technically you benefitted from a zero interest loan, yet you're upset that they didn't take your money sooner and now they want it. "Let's take them to court", they really don't deserve the money...

Of course, if you were owed money for services rendered, it would be "those bastards owe me money, why haven't they paid me", and everyone would be jumping on to support you over those deadbeat clients..."let's take them to court", they can afford it and are just being cheap bastards...

Maybe the company is more focused on taking care of your kids and not as focused on taking your money.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

GreenAvenue said:


> I'm just wondering: do they need to send out a bill (as a form of proof) for me to make a payment. Is there a way to avoid paying them at all or is that stupid in regards to credit history?


If you received the services, why would you not want to pay? You gave them $400/mo and hoped it covered the cost? Did they not tell you the cost? This sounds like a pretty disorganized outfit to me. 

I would ask for a detailed invoice of their charges, and accounting for payments you made. If they provide that, and you don't dispute it, then pay it. Nobody would be expected to pay a bill without a detailed invoice to back it up.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess I didn't read through to the end, or blocked out the possibility that the OP wouldn't want to pay for services and maintain a good relationship with the childcare provider. I agree with Just a Guy and Userkare: of course you pay. I just wouldn't pay quickly, and I'd let them know that they have inconvenienced you.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I'm sure your debt isn't an inconvenience to the company, their employees, their landlord, their utility companies, their banks...it's all about you and your zero interest debt to them.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

If it mattered a lot to this "large Canadian company", they would have asked for the money sooner. I think they are being jerks for waiting six months then asking for payment in 14 days. They should get paid, but they have no business imposing short deadlines. I don't keep money sitting around for companies that can't get their act together. They have a responsibility to bill on a timely basis, and accept that if they don't, they can't demand timeliness from their customers - payment, yes; timeliness, no.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You shouldn't spend money that's not yours either (like the money you were supposed to pay them). Had you not double dipped, you would have "money lying around to pay them".

You have a responsibility to pay for services rendered. Had the OP not stopped paying, he wouldn't be 6 months in arrears. 

There are two sides to every coin.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree that he has a responsibility to pay, but they also have a responsibility to identify how much they are charging him. If it isn't a fixed amount every month, the customer shouldn't be expected to guess. It is a "large company" that screwed up. They have no business making demands in lieu of apologies.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's probably a standard term for every invoice. Most companies give you two weeks, 30 days or 90 days to pay...probably no conspiracy or special demands being made.

Most people should be responsible enough to know what the terms are for the contract they are entering and shouldn't plead ignorance as an excuse.

As I said, if it was money owed to you personally, I'm sure you wouldn't be as "forgiving" as you suggest the company should be.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, if I make a mistake, I own up to it. If I took six months to bill someone, I would apologize to them and not issue a standard invoice. I would ask them when they would be able to pay and be reasonable about it because, you know, I made a mistake.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When I was an operations VP, Bell sent us a bill for $1.75 million. It covered services from up to two years before (our total billings from them were $12 million a year). We were now in a new budget year and had no money to pay them. We negotiated a payment of $600k. They even thanked us.


----------

